# Coffeehouse Northwest



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

"Quality. This dinky coffee shop on cracked-out Burnside serves the best coffee in the neighborhood and perhaps the best on the western shore of the Willamette River. In the upper avenues of Alphabet Portland, Coffeehouse NW is the only place that treats coffee as cuisine." -Axel Benjamin "The guys who run the place are perfectionists. Try any of the classic espresso drinks for the perfect boost to the lull in your day, or take a tour of the coffee world with a French press of whatever bean has recently arrived from Stumptown roasters. If it isn't too busy, they will bring your cappuccino to the table. Free surfing while you sip." -Zinester's Guide To Portland

More...


----------



## ross (Aug 6, 2008)

not in the worlds best location but great looking shop. billy wilson works here now and dude is definitely a perfectionist. it's a nice store and has more of a locals feel to it. they also have a synesso, so pretty much the real-fucking-deal.


----------



## Andras122 (Mar 20, 2012)

agree with ross, it's not the best location but the coffee is great .


----------

